
On the Record: Andrew 'Boz' Bosworth, Facebook's Hardware Boss - clouddrover
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49765421
======
artfulhippo
> We always are making sure that we're doing everything from a privacy, safety
> and security standpoint that we can and those are our top priorities across
> the entire company, more so now than ever before. And so those are our top
> priorities - very focused on consumers...

\- ‘Boz’

The silver lining of the misinformation era is that eventually, society will
enforce severe consequences to those who casually lie to deceive people.

There isn’t a soul in our galaxy who believes that Facebook always does
everything they can from a privacy, safety, and security standpoint.

When people like ‘Boz’ make statements like this, I wonder if they are even
capable of feeling shame or regret.

~~~
pacala
He never said "increase privacy, safety and security of consumers". You read
that between the lines, but he never said it. As far as he's concerned, it is
you that has a comprehension problem.

~~~
artfulhippo
I quoted the transcript verbatim. Then restated the quote. But I didn’t use
the word “increase”.

I stand by my statement. If I’m wrong, please correct me without
misrepresenting it.

~~~
pacala
Without "increase", Boz's statement can also be parsed as "how much privacy,
safety and security we can tradeoff for the largest amount of money".

~~~
artfulhippo
If I understand you, you’re saying that Boz didn’t lie, he just said the truth
in so subtle a way that other social predators pick up on it, but that seems
nice to normal people.

That’s a deception even worse than lying!

Lie or not, this style of communication demands stricter sanctions.

~~~
pacala
Exactly. I suspect this type of communication helps dealing with cognitive
dissonance.

------
kevin_morrill
Was hoping for a way more interesting interview. This guy is the most
singularly responsible person for being XML HTTP Request (AJAX) to web
browsers. There could be such an interesting conversation how he came up with
that approach and what he thinks of where it’s come.

